# PFS Turning The Pouch In Slow Motion



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If turning the pouch did not work I would not put my thumb in the line of fire.
Caution when turning the pouch also tweak it to give an extra rise till you get the knack for shooting this method. This method works for all slingshots.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Impressive demonstration.

A big hug Mr. Darrell


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Impressive demonstration. A big hug Mr. Darrell


Right back at you my Friend Alf.


----------

